# Lipoma and malfunctioning thyroid



## rockabette

Thanks to McKenna's post about melasmas that I decided to do a google search to see if the lipoma that was removed from my back 2 yrs ago was at all related to my thyroid issues.

It appears that it does....

Theres some interesting reading on this site that also says to avoid drinking tap water as the cholorine can unbalance your thyroid.
http://www.optimumchoices.com/Lipoma_People.htm

and the case study but in a dog http://www.optimumchoices.com/Lipoma_Pets.htm

Anyways... lots of pages to read when searching "Lipoma and thyroid". Quite a few pages are on lipomas masquerading as nodules on the thyroid etc.

this link is from Dog owners forum but I believe is applicable as we are both mammals that suffer similar issues http://www.lab-retriever.net/board/general-health-issues/7379863-lipoma-fyi.html


----------



## Octavia

Given that the purpose of the website you posted is to sell their product, I would read that information with a healthy dose of skepticism.

I do see that there are many pages that come up, as you say, when doing a search for "lipoma and thyroid." Could be worth looking into, but I don't think I'd rely too much on that "optimumchoices" website. 

Also, the "masquerading" issue seems to just be a matter of one being mistaken for the other, not necessarily any relation or cause/effect between the two...


----------



## Andros

rockabette said:


> Thanks to McKenna's post about melasmas that I decided to do a google search to see if the lipoma that was removed from my back 2 yrs ago was at all related to my thyroid issues.
> 
> It appears that it does....
> 
> Theres some interesting reading on this site that also says to avoid drinking tap water as the cholorine can unbalance your thyroid.
> http://www.optimumchoices.com/Lipoma_People.htm
> 
> and the case study but in a dog http://www.optimumchoices.com/Lipoma_Pets.htm
> 
> Anyways... lots of pages to read when searching "Lipoma and thyroid". Quite a few pages are on lipomas masquerading as nodules on the thyroid etc.
> 
> this link is from Dog owners forum but I believe is applicable as we are both mammals that suffer similar issues http://www.lab-retriever.net/board/general-health-issues/7379863-lipoma-fyi.html


You may enjoy reading these credible links which backs up what you say.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1567021/

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1474311/

Swimming pools are a huge culprit.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1474311/


----------



## Gwen1

Is there an implication of high cholesterol as cause of lipoma's? I have lipomas on my arms! They actually began appearing during the 4 years I was on a lowered dose of thyroid med.


----------



## Andros

rockabette said:


> Thanks to McKenna's post about melasmas that I decided to do a google search to see if the lipoma that was removed from my back 2 yrs ago was at all related to my thyroid issues.
> 
> It appears that it does....
> 
> Theres some interesting reading on this site that also says to avoid drinking tap water as the cholorine can unbalance your thyroid.
> http://www.optimumchoices.com/Lipoma_People.htm
> 
> and the case study but in a dog http://www.optimumchoices.com/Lipoma_Pets.htm
> 
> Anyways... lots of pages to read when searching "Lipoma and thyroid". Quite a few pages are on lipomas masquerading as nodules on the thyroid etc.
> 
> this link is from Dog owners forum but I believe is applicable as we are both mammals that suffer similar issues http://www.lab-retriever.net/board/general-health-issues/7379863-lipoma-fyi.html


Thank you for the links. Very interesting stuff and I am leaning very strongly to be in agreement with this.


----------

